# Finally - I have a Hav!



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Very excited. Was able to 'rescue' a sweet little girl. I got her from a woman who trains former kennel dogs for 'real life'. She is 3 1/2 and was unable to breed so now she'll live happily in our home with our Sheltie, Benny. I've always had Shelties (26 years) but my daughter has developed a dog allergy and now that she is away at university, it is far more noticable when she comes home. Benny's companion of 11 years passed in June and I knew our Sheltie days were over so started looking for a compatable breed that was allergy friendly. Everything I read about the Havanese's temperment made me think it would be a good match for Benny and for our lifestyle. So far, so good but I'm a newbee and expect I'll be looking for lots of help.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats and Welcome! You have come to the right place! Your little girl is so very sweet looking and I'm sure she is going to make a wonderful addition to your family.What is her name?? Benny is lucky to have a Hav as a companion


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, that's a bit of a problem...the woman caring for her has been calling her Bella - I favour Breezy. Strangly enough when I was going to see her the name Bella flashed through my mind and then when I sent her pic to my daughter the same thing happened. Neither of us knew that's what she was being called so I'm not particularly superstitious but can't help but wonder if she is meant to be Bella


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Bella and Mommy. You're in for many happy and fun years. She's adorable and I'm sure she and Bennie will be good friends. Enjoy


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

She is beautiful. Sweet face. Congratulations!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks like a total sweetie! Welcome to you both!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> She looks like a total sweetie! Welcome to you both!


Agreed! She just has that "melty heart" face


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Bella looks like a sweetie. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! No matter what you decide to call her, she looks like a love!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, she definitely looks like a sweetie! Congratulations!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

welcome to the forum! Bella is just preddy as can be. you both are lucky girls. sorry to hear about your sheltie, and your daughter's allergies.


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone - I think she is absolutely gorgeous and she is a happy little thing. I think "Bella" will stick. Why tempt fate when it seems destined to be her name... Here's a shot of the two of them after just a few hours together, even after she stole his bed for the night! Off to the pet store I go....that will be fun.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

She is so cute!!!!! Can you share about her. Like what is her name? A big congrats. It sounds like this is a a good match for both of you.

Yes, she does look like a Bella.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! She's beautiful and your Sheltie is too. Looks like they are friends already.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

congrats! she is so cute! Havs make great companions for humans and dogs! I call mine my poodle's sidekick!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

What a sweet pair!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Deb and Bella. :canada:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

djmnb said:


> Thanks everyone - I think she is absolutely gorgeous and she is a happy little thing. I think "Bella" will stick. Why tempt fate when it seems destined to be her name... Here's a shot of the two of them after just a few hours together, even after she stole his bed for the night! Off to the pet store I go....that will be fun.


Adorable pair!! "Bella" suites her ( Shelties are so pretty..love them!)


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome! Looks like i'm your neighbour too! I'm in Fredericton, where in NB are you?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Awww...look how cute they are together! Welcome!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So sweet! What a great pair.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! She is so pretty! Love the groom on her!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

adorable! congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Awwww she looks like a sweet happy girl! Welcome to the Hav club, the most besotted club on earth!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Very cute pair...welcome to the forums.

I wish I was allowed to get another dog but my wife wants something called a baby instead.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

narci said:


> Very cute pair...welcome to the forums.
> 
> I wish I was allowed to get another dog but my wife wants something called a baby instead.


lol, eh, babies are over rated... they grow up and don't need you anymore... a Hav's love and devotion is FOREVER!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome, Deb, Bella and Benny! Such a great photo of the two of them together. I love her haircut. What a cutie!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

You can change her name, that's not a problem, I changed all my rescue dog's names and one was adopted at age 7.

She is BEAUTIFUL!! Congratulations.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I have to agree, she looks like a Bella. She's so pretty. It looks like she's doing well with your Sheltie. Keep us updated on how she's settling in. And major kudos on the rescue!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, eh, babies are over rated... they grow up and don't need you anymore... a Hav's love and devotion is FOREVER!


Hey now!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ound: lol sorry! I'm nothin' if not honest!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She looks like she's very happy she found you!


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Tuss said:


> Welcome! Looks like i'm your neighbour too! I'm in Fredericton, where in NB are you?


I'm in Rothesay


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

so...I'm learning. Never teach a Hav the 'chase game'. Now she thinks everytime I come towards her I want to play that and runs...and fast. Yesterday she did many rounds of the yard with me in pursuit before my Sheltie finally had enough and herded her up. He really did - stopped her in her tracks - gave her a good barking to, and then when I called him, she toddled up behind him. Quite funny when I think of how all that must have looked but at the time I was just plain flustered


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

narci said:


> Very cute pair...welcome to the forums.
> 
> I wish I was allowed to get another dog but my wife wants something called a baby instead.


good one Rocky, but don't they need potty training too. lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little girl! She and Bennie look so sweet together.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

When you want to catch a Hav, run away from them! They will chase after you to catch up. Congrats on your Hav. I have family in NB. My Mom was from there


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new family member! Bella is a sweet girl and I love Benny too! 

<---I think you have great taste in dogs. :wink:

Your Benny looks like my Vinnie.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lise said:


> When you want to catch a Hav, run away from them! They will chase after you to catch up. Congrats on your Hav. I have family in NB. My Mom was from there


 So right! ound: Congratulations and hello from Oregon!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Congratulations!! I just love her dark ears and her name. I too had Shelties in my previous life. We had two while our children were growing up and they lived to be 16. We were dogless for almost 3 years and THEN I discoverd Havanese. Shelties are great, but Havanese are special and they don't shed! I don't miss all that Sheltie hair at all. Enjoy your girl. It looks like you are off to a fabulous start.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats!! What a sweet girl


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Had to post this picture...I've never had a dog that got cold before (shelties are double coated and well suited to miserable weather) Bella loves the snow though...rolls around and around until she looks like a 9 pound snowball. She's getting more and more comfortable every day which is really fun to watch.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

So glad all is going so well, and you are being entertained regularly! HeeHeeHee!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

A havanese after my own heart who loves the snow!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome! Congrats on your new girl...she is adorable. My girl Misty loves sheltie's...she wants to go up to every Sheltie she sees. She was overly shy and so was a sheltie named Joey he had been rehomed 4 times, they both passed CGI together and now we do Rally class in the fall (he does flyball part of the year), this time we had a sheltie named Rocky sure enough she runs over and lays by him. I think it is a wonderful combo! Look forward to seeing more pictures of your pair!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

So adorable! Ted loves the snow and if he's cold, he hasn't told me!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome, what a great pair *


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

awe what a cutie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks adorable in her holiday sweater!


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

She sure does look like Bella, Karen. I wondered what she might have looked like as a pup....I think I have an idea now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations. Bella is adorable. My havs love the snow too. I feel kind of guilty, because I am so happy it hasn't snowed here, yet. But I love to see them playing in it. That running around like a mad dog is RLH or run like he!!.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bella is adorable! They are so much fun, these little ones. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!! She is adorable and Bella suits her perfectly. I made the mistake, or I should say my children taught Kipper, to run when you bend to pick him up. It's like a big game to him. To get him to stop I give attention to my other dog and he comes running to put himself between us. I was NEVER a dog person (gasp I know) I loved cats, my daughter wanted a puppy/dog that she could play with and sleep with, she is allergic and couldn't play with the other dog. I did a lot of research and found a breeder that I was going to to go with....one day I was on petfinder and came across 2 puppies for adoption, about 2 hours from me, Hav's are very rare here and hard to find. My daughter and I took a road trip and ended up bringing him home. He has been the sunshine in my life and is what I look forward to coming home to (my children are in the your not cool phase but he adores me - lol). I can always count on him to make me smile and cheer me up. I hope your family and Bella (and Bennie) have many years of fun and love to come. Welcome to the forum and enjoy all the posts. This is a great place to learn anything you could ever want to learn about these little teddy bears.


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Just checking in to say all is going well. We still have lots of work to do but my Sheltie Benny keeps a close eye on Bella and she follows his lead, and they play together easlily. Starting basic obedience tomorrow evening. I hope that will help with her confidence. She still spooks easily but has gotten to the point that she carries her tail over her back most of the time so I can literally see real progress. One month ago when I got her she couldn't go up or down stairs - now she bounces along easily.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Sounds like all is well. Wait til you see how smart and quick she will be in class. Bring lots of treats!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Shelties and Havanese are a great together, Mayzie's best girl friend is a sheltie and they play and spin, and play and spin, and have a rip roaring good time!


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

We had to postpone obedience training while she went through a heat cycle...her last, spaying is booked in two weeks. Despite that Bella's training of US is going quite well. She now has us scheduled to let her out at precisely the right time to avoid most accidents, where to leave some newspaper just in case, when to lift her up to the bed, when to play, and most of all when to provide treats (that walking around on hind legs thing is irresistable). She's still a little hesitant around people but that is coming slowly but surely and the dog who didn't know anything about stairs now zips up and down them like a pro. She and our Sheltie play like crazy and she lets him be the boss, so he's good with that. My husband gets seperation anxiety after a day at work and so she will sit on his lap and reassure him for hours. We are definately hooked on havanese!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome, both furballs are just beautiful*


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

djmnb said:


> We had to postpone obedience training while she went through a heat cycle...her last, spaying is booked in two weeks. Despite that Bella's training of US is going quite well. She now has us scheduled to let her out at precisely the right time to avoid most accidents, where to leave some newspaper just in case, when to lift her up to the bed, when to play, and most of all when to provide treats (that walking around on hind legs thing is irresistable). She's still a little hesitant around people but that is coming slowly but surely and the dog who didn't know anything about stairs now zips up and down them like a pro. She and our Sheltie play like crazy and she lets him be the boss, so he's good with that. My husband gets seperation anxiety after a day at work and so she will sit on his lap and reassure him for hours. We are definately hooked on havanese!


Sounds like she's got you trained just about perfectly!


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

Almost one year since Ms Bella came into our home and stole our hearts, and a little of our minds too - Havanese are a remarkable breed and we enjoy her every day.


----------



## DePereNancy (Nov 24, 2013)

What an absolute DOLL! Our experiences are somewhat parallel. Our last dog was a 3-year old rescued Sheltie who had been a kennel dog. We loved him and he lived a good, long life. 

Then one day I met a Hav walking on the beach with her person and was enchanted! I rushed home and got on my computer to learn about this amazing breed. 

Two months ago (and two years later) we finally got our Havanese, a retired breeding dog named Ruff. It was love at first sight. My husband, who had to be convinced to get him, declared Ruff to be the PERFECT dog after the first week. I don't think it will be real long until we start looking for a second Havanese....that's how much we adore him.

What joy and love Ruff has brought into our lives! I am so excited for you, just by looking at Bella's sweet face, I'm sure she will do the same.


----------

